# Companion Pet Expo in Portland (April)



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I just wanted to let everyone know that we are no longer participating in this event. The booth fees are way up, and the general attendence is anticipated to be low. Several of my co-rescue friends said their groups are also not attending due to the high booth rates, and much lower draw last year. With the economy and the raised ticket rates, as well as parking, it could be a dismal turn out.

We are talking about trying to put something on ourselves later in the summer. 

Thanks to those that offered to help. We will be contacting you soon.


----------

